# Hurricane Roy



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

Roy, 

I'm watching from the JAX radar station and it looks like the storm has weakened considerably, but it also looks like some very nasty weather is still gonna happen to you. Please keep us posted. Keep your camera at the handy in case you see anything worth snapping and make sure to take videos of any hail storms and especially tornadoes if they are bearing down on you. 

Don't worry if you get wiped out while filming I'll make sure it gets published and you get credit. If you do bite it filming from inside an F5 I'll donate a free Pine Urn for you. After all, what are friends for? 


:roypine:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*

And do not break out the chainsaw and start harvesting the neighborhood trees until the wind stops!!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*

OW! It hurts when I smile!


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*

I'll break my no pine turning rule to volunteer my services to turn the urn that Kevin has offered. I'll pick up some really nice PVC plumbing fixtures to thread the lid. Nothing accents pine like PVC in my opinion. I'll even mask off Roy's name in tape so that I can put a nice splotchy coat of low quality spray paint on it to make the name pop!


----------



## firemedic (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*

Hahaha... Roy has his own smilie! hahaha :roypine: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*



firemedic said:


> Hahaha... Roy has his own smilie! hahaha :roypine: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol:



:lolol::lolol:yall know how to kick the old scotsman:naughty: when hes down and hidein ya better load the rocksalt roy


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*



woodtickgreg said:


> OW! It hurts when I smile!



Sorry Greg I wasn't intending to make you laugh or smile. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*



davduckman2010 said:


> :lolol::lolol:yall know how to kick the old scotsman:naughty: when hes down and hidein ya better load the rocksalt roy



It takes a Scot to kick a Scot. Plus I got some eye-rish in me. He ain't got a chance. 


:kissmeimirish:

Scot-Irish that is. 

:hatsoff:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 27, 2012)

*RE: Roy's Hurricane Thread*



Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > :lolol::lolol:yall know how to kick the old scotsman:naughty: when hes down and hidein ya better load the rocksalt roy
> ...



scotch irish aint nothin wrong with that combo without them there would be no moonshine:greenbeer:


----------



## firemedic (May 27, 2012)

:lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol:

:roypine: :roypine: :roypine: :roypine:


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2012)

firemedic said:


> :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol: :lolol:
> 
> :roypine: :roypine: :roypine: :roypine:



It's okay to be late to the party medic. Sometimes it's even more fun depending on who it is that's late. 


:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2012)

Looks like he is not here. Hope he is all right. Probably power is down.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like he is not here. Hope he is all right. Probably power is down.



yep i hope so


----------



## firemedic (May 27, 2012)

I prefer to call it fashionably late, Kevin. haha 

I may have to make a real life version of that sign and present it to him as an award when he passes through here... He's planning a trip through in the near future and plans to stop by.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

Great Idea Tom- we need the knottiest piece of blue pine that can be found.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

Anybody know how hard St Mary got hit with storm. No roy - I assume he has no power???


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Anybody know how hard St Mary got hit with storm. No roy - I assume he has no power???




I just wanted to clear something up here... Mike, are you saying Roy's power is out, or are you saying he's powerless against the pine crew?:roypine::allhail:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

One of the 2- I am not really sure- What I am sure of is that when he gets back on-line the smileys are going to get a workout and we are going to get an earful.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

Hey that sounds good. Glad to have you back.............


----------



## JMC (May 28, 2012)

Good to hear you are OK Roy other than the nags, of course glad they are fine too.


----------



## firemedic (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear you made out well... How the base do?

Roy... Bring a trailer when ya come to pick this up... It's all cut and stickered for ya!

:lolol:


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2012)

Glad you're doing okay Roy. Watching the weather channel they're interviewing a lady who been living their for 63 years and is a lifeguard still at her age of a lot. She says do not go into the water Roy. She just said it too dangerous a lot of eddy's and undertow. Sorry you cannot try out that new pine long board. 


Glad you're okay though hope no one on the base got hurt. Hope no on got hurt at all did you and Merissa have your Cheerios this a.m? Was she scared?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Glad you're doing okay Roy. Watching the weather channel they're interviewing a lady who been living their for 63 years and is a lifeguard still at her age of a lot. She says do not go into the water Roy. She just said it too dangerous a lot of eddy's and undertow. Sorry you cannot try out that new pine long board.
> 
> 
> Glad you're okay though hope no one on the base got hurt. Hope no on got hurt at all did you and Merissa have your Cheerios this a.m? Was she scared?



good to know everyones safe hows the bench doin ya didnt let any p get near her i hope


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2012)

Glad your backyard made it through safe and sound Roy. Sorry to hear about your car out front though. You probably shouldn't have planted all those pines they are hard on vehicles when they come down. 

[attachment=6149]

If you need any pointers with the insurance claim let Rob know he has lots of experience in that line of work. 

:morning2:


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Glad your backyard made it through safe and sound Roy. Sorry to hear about your car out front though. You probably shouldn't have planted all those pines they are hard on vehicles when they come down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm, is that BS, or Roy's car? So hard to tell the difference around here.


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your backyard made it through safe and sound Roy. Sorry to hear about your car out front though. You probably shouldn't have planted all those pines they are hard on vehicles when they come down.
> ...



No Barb not him or his car or his house. They are his pine trees though that's his neighbor and they are salvaging the trees for Roy's next bench and upcoming projects.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2012)

BS Barb- Roy does not have a real car- He drives a pine wood derby car.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh: I know Iknow back to the cave.:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## firemedic (May 30, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> BS Barb- Roy does not have a real car- He drives a pine wood derby car.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh: I know Iknow back to the cave.:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Hahaha


----------

